# !Turkey Team One!



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

cant doo this on my own


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Might wanna post a list of teammates. I'll bold the name once the person checks in.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Team 1
TaylorDennis92
Ignition kid
HoYtShOoTeR76
SimanFF/EMT
Joe
*Bowboy78*
*Rory/MO*
IL Bowhunter94
Crego97
gobblercrazy


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm still in how about population police or steal the broadhead name....the gobbler guillotines


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

TaylorDennis92
Ignition kid
HoYtShOoTeR76
SimanFF/EMT
*Joe*
*Bowboy78
Rory/MO*
IL Bowhunter94
Crego97
gobblercrazy


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the help roy
More input 
the 3 of us cant decide on a name 
or can we:set1_thinking:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

checking in


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

how about beard busters?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> how about beard busters?


i like that one


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Checking In*

Howdy all, 
I like Beard Buster... 

I will have to think of some more (or ask my wife) lol
Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like Beard Busters or Beard N' Spurr Busters.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

checkin in

i like beard busters


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

*TaylorDennis92*
*Ignition kid*
HoYtShOoTeR76
SimanFF/EMT
*Joe*
*Bowboy78*
*Rory/MO*
IL Bowhunter94
*Crego97*
*gobblercrazy *

Almost all here..... Welcome all!!
Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

how many of our fellow team mates have bagged turkeys before and if you have tell us about your biggest


my personal biggest had two twelve inch beards weight 23 1/2 pounds and 1'' spurs

overall i have killed 1 hen 2 jakes and 5 longbeards


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> how many of our fellow team mates have bagged turkeys before and if you have tell us about your biggest
> 
> 
> my personal biggest had two twelve inch beards weight 23 1/2 pounds and 1'' spurs
> ...


I am here newbie here... or FNG for you military folks... I will hopefully get one this year. I may be the one asking for advice.... 

Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont like to broadcast it but i have never ben that into turkey hunting 
so i havent killed a turkey
i have ben hunting since i was 4 though
got to carry a gun when i was 8 though


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anything today from 2010 AT's Winning Turkey Team...
:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Last year I shot my first 2 turkeys, the first on march 28th, and it was picture perfect, the birds were gobblin', we were on the edge of a big field, has the b-mobile and she-mobile decoys, a big gobbler came around the corner, saw the b-mobile and ran towards it with it's beard swinging, I got my gun up, the bird came up to the decoy, turned directly at me, BOOM! he weighed about 25 or so pounds and had a 11 1/4" beard with 1 1/4 " spurs and he's sitting on a limb gobbling in full strut on my bedroom wall. Then I shot one the second to last day or turkey season since we didn't ge to hunt much last season. Once again we were on the edge of a big field and before daylight we had coyotes howlin'. my dad and one guy were to our right on the other tree line and we couldn't see or hear them, and me and one of our hunting friends were at a point of the trees on the edge of a field, they had a b-mobile and we had the pretty boy, the birds wre gobblin and yelpin and then we hear one fly down and I get my gun ready since he's comin to us. the gobbler is a full sprint and then he starts to slow down as he approaches the decoy and them BOOM! I went and got him, he had an 11" beard with one 1 1/4" spurr and the other was 1 1/8". The dissapointing part is that turkey we were hoping would go to my dad so he could get it but he told me later that when he heard the shot, he said, "that boy done got him another one!" And its tail fan, beard, and legs are hanging on my wall on a plaque.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

awesome


one season my dad killed two birds both of witch had 5 beards and the longest was like 10 and 11


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

crego...if you have a wife you might be a bit old for this forum?
The guy that's helping me out shot a three bearded tom two years ago and a bearded hen last year


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> crego...if you have a wife you might be a bit old for this forum?
> The guy that's helping me out shot a three bearded tom two years ago and a bearded hen last year


I do have a great wife.. and I am 28.. I cant wait to get hunting.. I am eager to learn new things...
Chad
:darkbeer:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I think there is an age limit on this forum..not positive though


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya I think there is an age limit on this forum..not positive though


I was not aware of that but I just went and ready the initial post and i seen youth. Well sorry, please dismiss me from the team, i guess i need to read better next time.
chad


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Ya I think there is an age limit on this forum..not positive though


Shhhhhhhhhhhh... quiet!
if we lose people of the team we dont get them back:teeth:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Not trying to loose anyone...just trying to make sure he doesn't get in trouble:teeth:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

so if we can get 6 people to agree on beard busters that will be our name


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

agree


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> so if we can get 6 people to agree on beard busters that will be our name


+2 works for me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> +2 works for me


I'll go with it!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

can anybody get ahold of the other three?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

hello any1 there? im gonna miss part of my turkey season because i qualified for national deca contest in louisville kentucky


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

How do these turkey teams work?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My dad was out at the 140 acres we have permission to hunt this whole year and he seen a magnum gobbler that at least had an 11.5"-12" beard on him and very thick, he got 20 yards from him and lied down since he didn't want to spook the gobbler and since he was in his work clothes. I'm definitely redy, my shotgun is patterned right and I bough a new turkey vest since 2 years ago when we were heading back from our hunting camp all of our turkey stuff fell out of the box we had them in and we lost all of it! Everything; the vests, decoys, shells, therma-cells, box calls, mouth calls, slate calls, face masks, and gloves so now we are slowing buying more stuff back.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, my dad and I went out turkey hunting Saturday morning and we had no luck, it was only fair for my dad to take the first bird we called in because I killed 2 last year and one of them was supposed to be meant for him but it came to me, we heard a few gobble but they weren't on our property, oh well, we're supposed to maybe go turkey hunting tuesday morning but only for a couple of hours since my dad has to go to work. Good luck to all myour guys on turkey team 1, all the other teams sorry I'm not wishing you luck but be safe!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

cmon guys 
they turn us loose the 13th(i think)


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

14th here in minnesota


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i get to start huntin monday the 19th


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

this morning is opening morning
still dont have a tag
i will get one before saturday


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

finaly got to go this morning
had 3 hens but couldnt draw the toms off there hens
and I think that the team name is going to be Beard Busters


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, the beard busters don't have enough time left, I only have but about 1 more week or so, stupid turkeys!!! (actually I should say smart turkeys)


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

My hunting season starts in two weeks so wish me luck


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Were on the board guys. Hoping to actually get something bigger than that dinky jake though.. dont worry, got alot of season and alot of toms to put down.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i got a dinky little jake too i shot him opening morning at about 12 yards i gotta wait a little while for the pictures 

he had a 4 1/2 inch beard weighed 16 1/2 and had nubs for spurs


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

at least we got some birds on the ground
ive got a bow tag so it lasts until may 16th
so it is mostly a tag for a month and a half


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know where I'm supposed to post the stats and picture or if I have to at all but I killed one this morning. It's the bird on the left.


----------

